# cel târziu



## gargaritz

Salut!

Aș dori să știu cum se traduce „cel târziu” în următorul context:

_Voi vorbi cu el cel târziu miercuri._

Mulțumesc anticipat!


----------



## iubită

From what I can understand, in english would be something like _"I will talk to him no later than Wednesday"_ or _"I will talk to him the latest until Wednesday"_.

Sorry but my english isn't very good.


----------



## Trisia

Hmmm, din păcate nu-mi vine nimic în minte -- adică nimic din ce-ţi trebuie, şi să sune natural.

În general aş folosi "by": _I'll be talking to him by Wednesday_.
Sau poate... "at the latest" -- sigur e bun, dar nu prea mă pricep să-ţi dau o propoziţie care să-mi sune mie bine  _I'll talk to him on Wednestay at the latest_?

Versiunea cu "no later than Wednesday" mi se pare foarte bună.


----------



## gargaritz

Mulțumesc amândurora!


----------



## irinadumi

Bună, 

_I'll talk to him on Wednesday at the latest_ e o construcție foarte des intalnită.


----------



## *achille

*at the latest* is fine. Another possibility, quite usual for IE is *before Wednesday*. It is slightly informal.


----------

